# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Boston Celtics



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Game is starting early at 1 pm ET.

Boston has won 7 in a row after struggling a little bit. Let's see if the Mavs will be able to hang in there and have two good games in a row.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Ok, no defense...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Embarrassing effort on defense, Celtics are getting whatever they want.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

At least I don't have to bother paying attention in the second half...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Embarrassing indeed.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Wake up call for Cuban! This team is not good enough to compete with the top teams in the NBA.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

wow, not a surprise though..


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I thought it was a great game considering it was exactly what I hoped for.




Like t1no said, I think Cubes sees the truth now.


----------

